# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Syndi 35 opinie

## oreczka12

Chciałabym dowiedzieć się na temat opini o Syndi 35. Czy ktoś z Was stosował? Podobno sa lepsze niż Diane 35, które uzywałam na trądzik. A co Wy o tym sądzicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciałabym dowiedzieć się na temat opini o Syndi 35. Czy ktoś z Was stosował? Podobno sa lepsze niż Diane 35, które uzywałam na trądzik. A co Wy o tym sądzicie?


Mam obecnie 22 lata. 
Brałam Syndi przez ok dwa lata. (miałam problemy z nadmiernym owłosieniem - mały wąsik i włoski w okolicy pępka no i miałam wypryski głównie na plecach, ramionach) Po kilku miesiącach, zauważyłam poprawe skóry, zniknęły wszystkie wypryski z pleców,ramion, cara mi się poprawiła, miałam regularne - raczej "niebolące" miesiączki. Nie pomogły mi tabletki jednak na moje owłosienie. A szkoda, bo jest ono dla mnie bardzo krępujące. Skutki uboczne jakie zauważyłam u siebie w czasie brania Syndi 35 to: bóle łydek- rzadko, zmiany nastroju. Ok Dwa miesiące temu skończyłam brać Syndi, tak zdecydowała moja Pani Ginekolog - ponieważ miałam już "wyczyszczoną" skórę :Smile:  Sama byłam szcześliwa, że nie będę sie musiała wstydzić chodzić z gołymi plecami, co najważniejsze nie będę musiała brać tabletek - staram się je unikać, tu była jednak wielka potrzeba.  No i niestety na plecach codziennie od dwóch tygodni, mogę zauważac, coraz więcej nowych wyprysów. - powróciły. 
Niestety. Spóźnia mi się okres - ale to normalne. (zobaczymy ile) Pytanie moje jest następujące - jak mogę się na stałe pozbyć wyprysków, czy konieczne jest branie ciągłe tych samych bądź innych tabletek anty? Boję się że po tabletkach,  po zażywaniu ich za długo, może się coś złego stać...bezpłodność, problemy z watrobą itd. Jeśli Syndi mi pomagają na skórę, to czy będę musiała je juz zawsze brać, by mi się na skórze znów nie pojawiały wypryski? Bo po przerwaniu drugi raz kuracji, domyślam się że znów mi się pogorszy. Czy są tabletki które na stałe usuwają wypryski, bez konieczności brania ich przez kilka, kilkanascie lat ? Proszę o odpowiedź. Pozdrawiam serdecznie, Maja.

----------


## Eve

Witam,
Biorę Syndi-35  już 7 miesięcy. Nie mam już problemów z pryszczami na twarzy (z tego powodu zaczęłam je brać) i w końcu wiem kiedy będę miała okres. Jednak kij ma dwa końce... Odczuwałam bóle łydek, zmienności nastroju i nieznacznie przytyłam, wątroba na razie nie daje oznak do zmartwień. Radzono mi, bym odstawiła tabletki to waga mi spadnie, ale boję się o powrót trądziku i nieregularnych miesiączek. Czy mam powody do obaw??

----------


## Beata.gambin

Biorę Syndi dwa tygodnie.. Moja twarz wygląda fatalnie, codziennie wyskakuje nowy pryszcz, są duże i mocno podskórne. Wyskakują nawet na plecach, ramionach, przedramionach i nawet na pośladkach. Nie wiem co mam zrobić, czytałam że może się bardzo pogorszyć na początku ale żeby aż tak? Płakać mi się chce jak na nie patrzę. Żadnych innych objawów nie mam, nic mnie nie boli i nic złego się nie dzieje, może trochę łydki mnie bolą ale błagam powiedźcie czy to minie??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktoras z pan, ktora oczywiscie bierze syndi 35 chce odkupic dwa opakowania prosze o kontakt martyna.nowak1993@interia.pl odstawilam juz hormony a zostaly mi dwa cale opakowania.

----------

